# Uh Oh, Trager's in trouble



## smwilliamson (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.nationscourts.com/m6_July/deadwood.pdf


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 20, 2012)

anyone can file suit, making it stick is another matter......should be interesting to see how this transpires, though.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello

Well voiding their Traeger grill warranty if you use wood pellets not made by Traeger should be easy to prove!

Also making agreements with dealers not to sell other brands of wood pellet grills may show up in the paperwork!


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 21, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Well voiding their Traeger grill warranty if you use wood pellets not made by Traeger should be easy to prove!
> 
> Also making agreements with dealers not to sell other brands of wood pellet grills may show up in the paperwork!


The old saying about evidence...

Don't write what you can speak, don't speak what you can wink

You cannot void a warranty with tie in provisions, it's against federal law. For example, if you get your oil changed in your car at Jiffy Lube instead of a dealer or you don't use brand x oil, the car manufacturer cannot void your warranty on the engine nor can they void the warranty if you never changed the oil.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 21, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> the car manufacturer cannot void your warranty on the engine nor can they void the warranty if you never changed the oil.


 So I could go buy a new vehicle with a 100,000 mile powertrain warranty, never change the oil and get a new engine when it siezes before 100k?
because it will.


----------



## sootinmyhair (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like Traeger is either going to be very rich or finally have to compete. It would be a shame if I were to have the choice between Traeger and other high quality pellet grills at my local grocer.

No off brand pellets in a Traeger? Please...


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 21, 2012)

This is a slam-dunk for Deadwood. Around here all the Traeger dealers had to dump all their 'other' pellets on CL after Traeger threatened them with letters (I loaded up on those 'other' pellets for cheap). Also the warranty voiding by using other pellets is in all of their product information. They are in Willsonville, OR, not far from here where they used to make the grills. They sold out to some huge conglomerate and now they are all made in China. I avoid Trager BBQ pellets (90% of what is sold around here), like I avoid Kingsford charcoal (they aggressively attack any other charcoal makers). Also if you want a Traeger grill, buy one of the older models now, as the new ones are Chicom crap.


----------



## ByCo (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's a quote from the FAQ's of Traeger's web site;

"Can I substitute homemade barbecue pellets, other brands of pellets, or heating fuel pellets for Traeger-brand barbecue pellets?

No. In fact, doing so will void your Traeger Warranty. Our barbecue pellets are made exclusively from natural food-grade hardwoods and are free of contaminants such as chemicals, petroleum, dirt or sand, or corrosion-causing salt from wood harvested from coastal areas. The pellets are designed specifically to optimize the performance of your Traeger. They are manufactured and packaged at our own mill according to strict specifications for density, hardness, and moisture content. The safety and/or performance of your grill may be compromised if you substitute any fuel other than Traeger-brand barbecue pellets."


----------



## St_Earl (Jul 22, 2012)

go get 'em, deadwood!


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Jul 23, 2012)

smoke show said:


> So I could go buy a new vehicle with a 100,000 mile powertrain warranty, never change the oil and get a new engine when it siezes before 100k?
> because it will.


 

Don't be so sure that it will seize up if you don't change it. I don't recommend doing this to your vehicle but it is interesting. http://www.blackstone-labs.com/Newsletters/Gas-Diesel/June-2-2012.php


----------



## smoke show (Jul 23, 2012)

Rubicon 327 said:


> Don't be so sure that it will seize up if you don't change it. I don't recommend doing this to your vehicle but it is interesting. http://www.blackstone-labs.com/Newsletters/Gas-Diesel/June-2-2012.php


That must be true if its on the internet...


----------



## joescho (Jul 30, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> The old saying about evidence...
> 
> Don't write what you can speak, don't speak what you can wink
> 
> You cannot void a warranty with tie in provisions, it's against federal law. For example, if you get your oil changed in your car at Jiffy Lube instead of a dealer or you don't use brand x oil, the car manufacturer cannot void your warranty on the engine nor can they void the warranty if you never changed the oil.


 
Its similar to the back a few years ago when all the car dealers were doing the free tires for life thing and had the stipulation where you had to do all of your maintneance at the dealer to qualify.  One slip-up and you're done.....

I knew a guy who ran a Buick dealership that told me that whole fiasco cause so much ill will that even though GM was pushing the promotion he refused to offer it.

J


----------

